# Bluetooth blocked in Windows 8



## almac01 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have an ASUS N53SV laptop computer and recently upgraded to Windows 8.
The built-in bluetooth was working until about a week ago when it stopped. 
This is used by my Logitech 555B mouse so it has left me with only the touchpad.

I receive this error message:

The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)
Access is denied.
To find a driver for this device, click Update Driver.

It appears to me that the driver is not getting permission to install the update.
Windows update finds a new driver but at about 50% the installation fails.
I have tried uninstalling the driver but this message keeps coming back.

Hope someone can help
Regards


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

did you d/load the driver from this asus site

http://translate.google.com.au/tran...a=X&ei=1_D0UJSOM6bnmAWD7oDAAQ&ved=0CEUQ7gEwAg


----------



## almac01 (Jan 11, 2013)

Dai,
I spoke with ASUS service and tried some of their suggestions.
In the end I started again 
I had to go through re-loading Win 7 and set updates to manual then moved to Win 8.
This stopped Win update from trying to load new drivers then set the bluetooth update to HIDDEN.
The system has done all other updates and bypassed the bluetooth.
I emailed Qualcomm about this but have not had a reply.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

the normal asus site does not go past win7 drivers

the link above has win 8 not knowing if you were running 32 or 64x i just gave you the link


----------

